# تفريز الجيرات بستخدام الهوب



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (6 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة المهندسون نريد منكم اذا كان احدكم يساعدني في اجاد طرق عمل الجرات بستخدام مكنة الهوب على المكنة التفريز الجامعةالاغراض حيث ونهو عنمد شراء امكنة التفريز وجد ملحقات علي المكنة وهيا جاز تقسيم اخر يوصل علي عمود الي خلف المكنة وحيث انه يوجد تروس اضافية حيث ونهة مكنة الهوب تستخدم للنتاج الكمي فكيف اعمل علي المكنة
ارجو من الخوة الهدسين ان يفيدوني حيث واني بامس الحاجة
وشكرن


----------



## عبد المحسن محمد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مجهودكم واتمنى زيارتكم لتبادل المعلومات فى منتدى مهندسين التشغيل المكنى سيتم انشاء الله به شرح جميع انواع التروس تباعا وحسب طلبكم مهندس /عبد المحسن محمد


----------



## على المهدى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

حدد المطلوب وسوف أجهز لك كل شىء أن شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## nadealgbale (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اريدرسم يوضح اجزاء ماكينة الهوب (تفتيح التروس) ومعلومات كافية عنها - - - وجزاكم الله خيرالجزاء -- وشكرا


----------

